# How do I control 2 lights, together and separately



## AngieR (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi,
Here is what I want to do. One main switch to supply the power to both light circuits, then a separate switch in each light circuit which can turn on and of only the one light, not affecting the other. Looking for wiring help.

Thanks


----------



## JoeD (Aug 11, 2010)

Fairly simple setup wire each light as you would normally and then on power line feeding the two lights  put another switch.


----------



## AngieR (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, i understood that, what I need is how it is exactly wired.


----------



## AngieR (Aug 11, 2010)

would this be correct? 

View attachment 2 lights 3 switches.bmp


----------



## kok328 (Aug 11, 2010)

Assuming the bold lines are the neutrals and the small ovals are switches; this would be correct.


----------



## AngieR (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes it is, thanks kok328.


----------



## budro (Aug 15, 2010)

if your power comes through the switch and feeds two lights you can simply install a pull switch on a pull chain at each light. this can be done on most light fixtures where you can drill a hole in the canopy to accept the switch. these are like the pull switch on a ceiling fan. this method can be used if you don't mind a chain hanging from the lights. i have two lights in our laundry room and my wife wanted a ceiling fan hung on the far light. now she turns the original switch on and can control either light and the fan by pull chains. if your power comes into one of the lights you can do even better than that.


----------

